# Hunting > Hunting >  Whats your hunting footwear????

## Mohawk660

Morning Fellas since I cant sleep thanks to my brother in law F*&king work alarm going off and since Im not hunting till this arvo I figure I may as well start a thread.

So lets set the seen while out hunting the other day heading back to the hut I cross paths with another hunter... Now as I am a man of good character I assume everyone to be basically a good c&nt till I'm proven otherwise.... This Chap earned the nick name ABBO, as in Aboriginal (Now now all you PC Pricks put down your weapon and get those cross hairs off my forehead.)

For me in hunting terms been called an Abbo is a sign of high respect, I'll tip my hat to any bugger that can cross the out back wearing nothing but a loin cloth, barefeet a spear and boomarang and not die. I at times have manged to get myself geographically challeneged in the NZ bush with a compass!!

I personaly wear a pair of sturdy hiking boots with good ankle surport due to my ankles been F%$ked from playing rugby.

Other guys like those rubber gumboots with laces ,not enough ankle surport for me but each to ther own. I have heard of guys that like sneakers, others like my boss and Ewen McDonald like diving boots......

But never until 2 days ago did I think or imagine I would see a hunter wear nothing but a 3 of pairs of socks on his feet ( Winter atire) Summer its 2 pairs of socks.... Big Jessy!!! Hence why I gave this hunter the nickname ABBO!

So right at this point I was thinking this lad was a couple of cans short of a six pack..............

But he had a point, a part from been a good c%nt and sharing some good tips advive with me... his reasonoing was it allowed him to be quieter in the bush..... And as the only 1 of 4 hunters in the hut to knock over a great size hind... I cant argue with the guy.... But as Im a big girls blouse I will stick to my boots thanks.

Your thoughts Lads and Ladies. :Wink:

----------


## R93

If wearing just socks to be quieter works for some then good on them. Personally I dont try to be all that quiet. If game bolted at noise alone they wouldnt stop friggin running.
I wear muck boots for a quick hunt and Lowa Tibet boots the rest of the time.
I walk at a steady pace and may slow down a little in shitty areas but otherwise dont worry what noise my footwear makes as long is it is not too obvious. Red deer especially make a heap of noise moving thru cover and can sound just like a human cruising thru the bush/scrub. If you havnt alerted their other key senses they will nearly always hang around for a look and that, is generally too long for them.
I found japs pretty much the same. Stewart Island Whitetail are a different kettle of fish all together, very spooky animal due too hunter pressure I reckon.

----------


## Rushy

I guess that my feet are the only part of me that is still in the army (the rest of me got out 36 years ago).  For the last several years I have been wearing a range of 10" calf length boots that I have been bringing in from the states via the Cabelas wensite.  They have good tread, keep my feet dry and warm and give plenty of support to the ankles.  I can still do the 100 yards per hour discipline when needed so don't make much noise (even with the zimmer frame).

----------


## Mohawk660

Thanks R93 thanks for your post and thoughts about stalking alwasy good to hear others tips ,.tricks,advice.

----------


## 7mmwsm

The way you started this thread Mohawk I sensed that things were about to go bad for your brother inlaw. And I was going to suggest not to wear dive boots because the cops are onto that.
When I started hunting I was obsessed with trying to make no noise and hunted in shearers moccasins (I was a shearer). Made of felt or leather, they were very quiet but had no tread so were very slippery and quite dangerous to try carrying an animal with. Now days absolute quiet doesn't seem to be as important.

----------


## Mohawk660

> The way you started this thread Mohawk I sensed that things were about to go bad for your brother inlaw. And I was going to suggest not to wear dive boots because the cops are onto that.
> When I started hunting I was obsessed with trying to make no noise and hunted in shearers moccasins (I was a shearer). Made of felt or leather, they were very quiet but had no tread so were very slippery and quite dangerous to try carrying an animal with. Now days absolute quiet doesn't seem to be as important.


Cheers 7mmwsm I couldnt agree more, I think it is important to be quiet but not anal about it....AS long as you dont sound like an elephant u should be ok. I think getting winded or been in the wrong area is more important.

----------


## kimjon

I used to go through a pair of leather boots every three months. I liked leather boots until I discovered Ashley gumboots 10 years ago, I find them the best boots I've ever worn.

I've owned  several pairs of Scarpers, Island Pro's, Gri-Sports and Lowas in an attempt to replace the Ashley gumboots...but all of the leather boots now seem far too heavy and way to slippery in the bush or on alpine rock to hunt in for my comfort in comparison to gumboots. 

FYI: I weighed an (one boot, not two) Island Pro and it was 1.2kg dry and it would probably be double that (2.4kg) when wet! An Ashley was only 0.8kg and there's no real different when wet! To me it just makes sense not to carry all that extra weight on each foot if doing a 30km alpine day hunt.

A couple years ago I did a Tahr trip wearing Mendle Island Pro's and I nearly fell to my death several times, they're like wearing ice-skates, so this May I wore my Ashley's against huge protest from fellow hunters who told me you can't wear gumboots in the Southern Alps & they were awesome, best decision I ever made...it was like they had glue on the bottom of them as they just stuck to the granite rock! I took a pair of Kovea cramp-ons just incase, but I never even thought about using them.

For some reason we get marketed all these boots that don't suit our needs in NZ? I spoke to a German hunter who told me that Island Pro translated into English from German means - ''Ice land Pro'' i.e they were made for volcanic rock and ice work with a cramp on fitted. Hence why the soles are so hard and slippery, the cramp-on is designed to give the grip and not the sole.

End of the day, boots like rain jackets are a personal choice and you'll struggle to find two people with the same opinion on the matter. But I've seen and worn a lot of boots to destruction in my time and for what its worth I'll be hitting the hills in Ashleys.

kj

----------


## kimjon

Note: there was one exception to the above, Mendle made the Torrup boot a few years back and it was awesome...but it only lasted a month before totally falling apart! But the idea was great, it just needed to be made more robust.

But that's the thing, even Island Pro's will only last 3 months before the sole rounds off and they become too slippery and dangerous to wear...so I can no longer justify spending $700 on a pair of boots that will only last 3 months. Where as Ashleys only cost $110 and last 4-6 months and I can afford to replace them when I need to unlike the Mendles and the like.

kj

----------


## Mohawk660

Thanks Kimjon, I have heard heaps of guys raving about the old ashleys , will have to give them ago when  the hiking boots give out...

----------


## Beavis

I wear Meindl Torrups and have had good milage. The stitching is starting to rot and I just replaced the laces. Have had them for three years. Hopefully they'll go another three.

----------


## NZHTR

Scarpa for me ,i used Bullers for years ,never liked the Ashleys there to high for me - tried a pair of Italian hikers cant rember the brand ,they were fuckin shit really hard on the toe nails on the big walks ,they let your feet move forward on the down hills and it often lead to a loss of the big nail - an Aussie mate would come over for a hunt when he could - recommended scarpa swore by them ,talked me into getting some a bit over 6 hundy bucks later and five years on they still going good no feet issues at all . They kick the rubber boots arse in every way no more drilling holes in the arch to let the water out haha ..

----------


## Vapour

I have worn New Balance trail running shoes for the last two roars, nice an light, quiet and good enough grip.  No ankle support but not been a problem so far.  This is in the Kaimais mostly.  Yes my feet are always wet but that is normally the case anyway wearing proper boots.

----------


## jakewire

Currently using Sportiva Mountain, but jeez they took some breaking in.

----------


## scottrods

Long distance, lots climbing or wearing a pack, I wear Haix K2's.
Round the farms for bunnies, I'm wearing a pair of columbia non leather boots.

----------


## R93

*Kimjon* raises some some very valid, accurate points from experience that but should be listened too. The Lowa boot has the same sole as the meindel. They are terribly slippery in certain areas and cause me to spend more time looking where I am placing my feet instead of looking for animals. They are as he said very heavy when wet as well.
Some creeks and areas on the coast are just slimey shit holes but you need them for access. I look like its my first time on skates sometimes. And I get quite wound up about how shit my boots are in those situations. I like Kimjon believe they are just plain dangerous. My Lowas however have lasted almost 3 yrs. They are getting tired now. 
I will be looking for another boot when they finally give out. If they made the Lowa with a replaceable soft sole I would reccommend them. They dont and I reckon they and similarly made boots are dangerous in certain areas. I have had some mean slips and falls. If you dont hurt yourself you will hurt your gear.
Cheers Kimjon for reminding me. I just put up with them thinking I was just clumsy.

----------


## NZHTR

Its a bit like tyres on ya dirt bike - they don't bite well in all situations you just learn how far to push ya luck at times . Ive used Bullers for round twenty years put plates an horse shoe nails in them time to time they have limitations in curtain conditions as well ,not sure what the answer is to an all round boot . I find the Scarpa,s are good boots for me suits were i hunt central N/I and there comfy as ..

----------


## Malhunting

Currently i hint in Irish setter Elk Trackers, have so far been very happy with them heaps of tread on them and good ankle support to, how long will they last well i dont know but at $500 it better be a while.

----------


## veitnamcam

I had the old stony creek Rusa boots.
lightest quietest most comfortable boots Iv ever worn.
Fell to bits(stitching) in 3 or 4 trips(fixed for free) and handled the next 2 years until the Vibram sole cracked big time in the arch.
Down side of these boots was the sole.It was a hard plasticy sort of thing that made a hollow noise on hard ground unless you walked on the outside of your foot and rolled it down.
It was also absolutely bloody lethal on wet rock it was so slippery it was ridiculous. 

Now have the new rusa and while not quite as light/compact/supple it is a vast improvement on the old model with reinforcement where the stitching let go on the old one,and a real sole that is rubbery and will get a bit of grip on rock. Vast improvement on the old model. (shows they listen to there customers  :Wink:  )

Not a full on alpine boot but for 90% NZ hunting I rate em.

----------


## Nick.m

I mainly hunt in Meindl island pros, they have been going strong for a around a year and half but have to agree with other comments, they are bloody heavy and slippery in mud etc especially in some of that shitty kaimai bush.

----------


## ANTSMAN

Haix black ones here, not the brown ones,  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## puku

I wear the Lowa Tibets for work and hunting.  So through spring til late autumn I wear them everyday on the farm, and sometimes through the winter but not much.  And use them for hunting every trip I take.They last me about a year, depending on the time of year I get them.  Drenching lambs and yard work kills the rand and leather.

I have been looking at getting a softer boot for bush hunting lately, but haven't had a good look around as yet.  And did consider the Stoney Ceek Rusa boots.

Are there any "bush boots" people could recommend that aren't too expensive

----------


## hunter308

I have just been using the cheap $35 hiking boots from the warehouse they have been doing ok when I have been out for the odd bush hunt this round I went to the $60 Navados hiking boots after my last pair of $35 boots crapped themselves. I used the Navados boots for the hunt I did at Oamaru flats and they did ok on the greasy bits while sidling around and were comfortable for me to wear.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Bullers are my favourite. Not as good now as they were before Skellerup shifted its operation to Malaysia. Bullers are a stronger boot than Ashleys. Tried Meindl Makalu Pros. They were a very comfortable boot but I smashed them in about 18 months. I have a high arch which results in a lot of flex at the ball of my foot. Boots don't tend to handle the flexing and wear through just in front of the laces. Plus I'm only 70 kgs and lugging a big boot around on the end of each leg uses up valuable energy. So I went back to Bullers. At less than a quarter of the price I don't mind when they wear out. 
I recently bought a pair of Stoney River Hikers from Taranaki Rubber Company. They are a lined rubber boot, simmilar to a snow/pac type boot. They are light and comfortable. I havent had them wet yet but being lined I imagine they will take a bit of drying. At about $110 delivered they seem pretty good value. Their sizes are quite big so if you try a pair I would suggest going for a size down from what you normally wear.

----------


## eltoro

> I recently bought a pair of Stoney River Hikers from Taranaki Rubber Company. They are a lined rubber boot, simmilar to a snow/pac type boot. They are light and comfortable. I havent had them wet yet but being lined I imagine they will take a bit of drying. At about $110 delivered they seem pretty good value. Their sizes are quite big so if you try a pair I would suggest going for a size down from what you normally wear.


I also recently bought a pair of those boots from Taranaki Rubber Company and they are fucken light. And being fully lined on the inside they are warm and comfortable. Yet to see how long they last.

----------


## Scribe

Worn bullers since my last pair of army boots wore out in the first couple months back in the New Zealand mountains. We used to get around double the use out of a pair of bullers than a leather boot. River and slip work just cuts the leather or canvas up.

If we planned on any thar or chammy hunts we used to plate and nail them.

What I like about them is you dont have to break them in. If a person has a pretty standard shaped foot you can feel pretty safe taking them into the bush for week with a new pair of bullers without crippling them. My Wife has a pair as well and she loves them.

Drill a couple of holes in the sole with a hot wire to let the water out and they breathe like a set of bellows on a hot summers days up on the tussock. They are very light which is a big consideration when you think how many tons your legs lift during a hunt.

----------


## Luke.S

I have just recently brought a pair of GRI sport mohaka boots. Really comfortable and good grip. I find they are quite hard to be quiet in in the bush but I'd rather be comfortable in my boots than breaking and ankle from slipping down a bank wearing socks, beachfeet or whatever.

----------


## Kudu

I wera the Gri Sport boots. i love them. They have seen me through alpine stuff, ruahines etc etc and they are still going strong after quite a few years.

----------


## EeeBees

For the mountain, I wear my hobnail boots...for gamebird shooting Le Chameau wellingtons..

----------


## sako75

I have a pair of Garmont boots I won as a subscription prize. Awesome boots for what I do though too hot for summer which is when I wear a pair of Nike cross trainers.
Wore the cross trainers every day for the 2010 and 2012 roar. No point wearing bulky boots when there is no need to. Haven't worn my Bullers for a good 5 years now

----------


## Bill999

the last 5 deer iv shot have been in my serious hunting boots. you guys probably havent heard of them there called Red bands.
I use to think gear mattered. long walks I crack out my steel capped lace up work boots

----------


## Bonecrusher

GRI get a good deal through work no brainer really

----------


## Pointer

I can't remember the last time I saw a mountain so I am still in bullers, If I was a southerner in the alpine stuff I could understand the need for more boot in that kind of country. Go for the racing buller modifications and you have a very useful bush boot. When I'm in really easy country I just wear my muckboots which I wear everywhere. 
Had a pair of Ewen MacDonalds at one stage for those Kaimanawa cornflakes in summer, got over them pretty quick as they werent any quieter than a well placed buller  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kakaramea

Scarpas......have had this pair for 4 years now, they have had extensive time on rivers flyfishing and handle the central north island bush well.

----------


## Gapped axe

Red setters for me, Use to use the Bullers and loved them . Have sinced passed them down to my Son. And yes I guess quite a few of us still do the odd walk in the Red Bands, but comeing home from a hunt and still haveing half the bush inside me boots wears a bit thin on Wifey, especialy when I trapsed inside to tell her of my latest effort.

----------


## Pebbles

I've been using HiTec V-Lite boots, comfy and lite with plenty of grip. Only down side was while trapping possums last winter the glue that holds the sole to the boot gave out, they don't like been wet for weeks on end. Got some Ashley gumboots as well, great in winter but one boot has a hole in the sole from hoping on and off the quad. Looking at getting some of those Taranaki Rubber hiking boots, have only heard good things about them, so fingers crossed the last a bit longer, and if not they're not they're not a big out lay of cash :-)

----------


## Spudattack

My Dry season Shoes - Merrell Continuum



For when its wet and cold - Jim Green Bushcats



PH preferred african shoe because they are very quiet! The white quickly becomes brown from the dust!

----------


## Neckshot

Mattahorns!!!!!!!!!!,buy the way Dannevirke hunt and fish is having a birthday sale this weeknd pop in and grab a good pair of boots cheep!.

----------


## Toby

My trekkas atm they were $100 a pair at H&F chirstmas last year, cheap ones but they havnet fallen apart yet and they are comfortable, either that bare feet or gumboots. My old ones were a yr old and needed to be changed mainly because my feet grow out of them, pain in the ass growing.

----------


## ebf

> Bullers are my favourite.
> 
> I recently bought a pair of Stoney River Hikers from Taranaki Rubber


Interesting boots.

Which do you think has better ankle support? The Bullers or Taranaki Hikers?

Have you done any mods to the Hikers? Drain holes, tongue etc ?

----------


## cambo

Well my first pair of Asolo's lasted me 20 years. Yes, thats right 20yrs! 
I had to resole them, and then reglue that sole twice, before the leather (where the sole glues to) gave out.

Now I have a pair of Lowa Tibet Pro's.
Got them in from the US for less than half the NZ price.

----------


## sakokid

i puchased a pair of flash very expensive hunting boots, bad move! lasted one winter and things started to go wrong. went back to the old faithfull bullers. treat them like shit, in and out of creeks all day, fired in the back of the hiliux never cleaned etc etc ... still going and going! i dont have time to pussyfoot around with flash boots that fall to bits. for the north island i reckon you cant go pass them. mind u i have had the odd small hunt in crocks that is not such a good move :Oh Noes:

----------


## walkabout

40 years for me Rushy, thought miliatary boots were the bee's knees for years until my stock wore out and then found out there was better on the market. Like redbands. :Have A Nice Day: 
When I was younger(here we go) and into tracking, it was leather boots until finding resonable sign. Then the leathers came off and into the sack pikau and the xtra sox went on. Got soft in the end, don't like cold feet. 
Now its always Gri sport hikers. Cheap and comfortable, good ankle support and stick like glue to a blanket.

----------


## walkabout

Yeah a maybe mutual aquintance is into his bullers, goes like a cut cat up hill and down when checking traps down Piropiro *sakokid* .
Yeckons theyre the best value for money out there.

----------


## distant stalker

I've tried a few different types. Didn't like meindl. Too stiff felt like planks of wood on your feet. Did the hi tec models they wore pretty quickly (Quebec, altitude etc) using scarpas now and happy with them. Wearing well and good contour to the sole

----------


## zimmer

I knew 2 old hunters (both farmers and long deceased) who went everywhere bare footed.  One of them told me the only time he had got something in his foot was when, for a short period of time, he did wear boots and happened to tread on a nail which went thru the boot into his foot.  He used to stand in cow shit to warm his feet.

----------


## Toby

> He used to stand in cow shit to warm his feet.


I bet he walked to school up hill both ways too  :Grin:

----------


## sakokid

100 bucks and they last for five years! bullers that is.

----------


## walkabout

> I bet he walked to school up hill both ways too


nothing better than a fresh pile of warm shite on a cold morning when ur a kid getting the cows in. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> nothing better than a fresh pile of warm shite on a cold morning when ur a kid getting the cows in.


I thought gumboots with good woolen socks would be better?  :Psmiley:

----------


## walkabout

> I thought gumboots with good woolen socks would be better?


ur not wrong :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sakokid

i use to like ashleys calf high until this one time i backpacked about a hundred kms up the poulter river in canty. by the time i got to where i wanted to go i had two deep rings around both legs which of course became infected and pussy.great i was there for a few days and it made my trip hell. so when i returned home i threw them over a steep bank. never worn ashleys since. still have the ring around one leg. :Omg:

----------


## gadgetman

For about 20 years I wore a pain of van walk that lasted really well. The I bought a pair of asolos that lasted 2 outings and the soles disintegrated. Now I wear a pair ok Haix boots that only cost $125 and were broken in for me by some poor sap in the German army. Also got a brittish gortex jacket that although named I don't think was worn, do soldiers not like the rain? Really happy with my boots, just a shame the kiwi diposals shop isn't still going. My oldest daughter has a pair of the same boots but in a slightly smaller size.

----------


## scottrods

Columbia boots from dress smart hornby.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> 100 bucks and they last for five years! bullers that is.


Where do you get your Bullers from? I can't get more than 12 months out of mine.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Interesting boots.
> 
> Which do you think has better ankle support? The Bullers or Taranaki Hikers?
> 
> Have you done any mods to the Hikers? Drain holes, tongue etc ?


The Bullers have better ankle support but it is still very minimal. The Taranaki Hikers are a more comfortable boot to wear. The tops are made of fabric and the water gets in easily.
Once the Bullers start to wear a bit I do a few modifications, like drain holes. I also run an angle grinder through the tread length ways ( toe to heel) about a cm apart to give the appearance of a nobbly motorbike tyre. This gives you much better sideways grip.
The uppers on Bullers are very rigid when new and very hard on your shins. So the tops of the tongue etc usually get trimmed as well, but I try to do a few miles in them first to make sure there a no manufacturing faults. They don't like replacing boots that you have chopped bits out of.

----------


## outdoorlad

Lowa Rangers

----------


## JoshC

Having a good run out of gronells at the moment. Half the price of meindls or lowas and have lasted longer.

----------


## Spudattack

You guys need to try some Jim Greens! With the exchange rate as it is they only a hundy plus shipping!

Jim Green Footwear - Bushcat Hiking Boot

----------


## Dougie

> You guys need to try some Jim Greens! With the exchange rate as it is they only a hundy plus shipping!
> 
> Jim Green Footwear - Bushcat Hiking Boot


OOoooOOooOo good looking boots there!  :Cool:

----------


## tui_man2

Boots all depends what an where you hunt so most people have different ideas. I like a good stiff boot when you kick a hole it you know it's going to stay there,  put big load on you know your ankles are thanking you for them. Always been a mendill man but have alsolo sassonyons?  Spelling, . . . Scapas escape an lowa tabeits 


sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

I have Grisport Kaikouras - got them from the importer - 1st demo pair in the country.
Still going strong 4+ years later
BEST boots I've ever had, will NEVER go back to a low boot

----------


## 7mmsaum

Van walks for years. 

Then grisport for work and play, use 3 different models.

----------


## BRADS

Gri Sport hunters for working in, where them everyday, don't seem to last more than 6 months though...
Gri Sport Kaikouras for hunting in, best Ive found so far.....

----------


## username

My Scarpa's have a squeak no good for bush but comfy on the hills

----------


## tui_man2

How do you go with sticks an other shit you walk on when bush stalking?

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Matt

Has anyone had any experience with Hanwag boots? Be interested if anyone has owned a pair. Am looking at a pair of the Hanwag Alaska's for myself.

----------


## Luke.S

I have a pai of GRI sport Mohaka boots. They are by far the best boot i have used, really comfortable and have good grip. Previously I had the GRI sport hunters and they fell apart in no time. It is hard to be quiet in the bush but it doesn't help having size 12 feet!

----------


## veitnamcam

> How do you go with sticks an other shit you walk on when bush stalking?
> 
> sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2


Thats why I have flexy soled boots :Wink:  Stony creek rusas, first model was very compact and light but sole was hard plastic that was lethal on wet stones and noisy on hard surfaces, the new model has a much better sole but not as compact.

I always wear high top lace ups at work and feel naked and unprotected in a low boot.

----------


## Hales Smut

Ever seen the Crispi boots ?  They have a Swatt model with a (crispi)sole wich is non-slip. They also have the same model with vibram sole. They might not be as strong as a heavy hunting boot, but probably very comfortable. Those swatt teams need a good, supple, comfortable, non slip boot.

Crispi Shoes - Snow - Outdoor - Country Spirit - Safety - Stile

----------


## Lentil

> i use to like ashleys calf high until this one time i backpacked about a hundred kms up the poulter river in canty. by the time i got to where i wanted to go i had two deep rings around both legs which of course became infected and pussy.great i was there for a few days and it made my trip hell. so when i returned home i threw them over a steep bank. never worn ashleys since. _still have the ring around one leg_.


I ended up with a ring around one finger 38 years ago, and things still get septic sometimes. Managed to score a silly spiker last weekend though, but her in-doors doesnt appreciate me killing bambi's. Oh well - I don't like her Coro Street either.

----------


## Lentil

> Thats why I have flexy soled boots Stony creek rusas, first model was very compact and light but sole was hard plastic that was lethal on wet stones and noisy on hard surfaces, the new model has a much better sole but not as compact.
> 
> I always wear high top lace ups at work and feel naked and unprotected in a low boot.


Thank Christ you guys agree with the Rusa boots. I have spent more time on my arse in creeks since getting those boots, than in the previous 20 years. They have given my son many hours of fun watching me piroetting around like a demented ballet dancer in the streams. It's back to the Ashleys for me.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thank Christ you guys agree with the Rusa boots. I have spent more time on my arse in creeks since getting those boots, than in the previous 20 years. They have given my son many hours of fun watching me piroetting around like a demented ballet dancer in the streams. It's back to the Ashleys for me.


 :Grin:  Have you got the old model or the new model?

----------


## sakokid

same old story everyone ends up back at the bullers or ashleys. must be something in that. :Thumbsup:

----------


## lostlegend

I hunt in Stoney Creek Rusa Greywacke boots and they seem to do the job for me.  Hunted in the old stoney creek rusa boots and as stated by the others they were terrible on wet rocks but magic in the bush, since moving to the Greywacke haven't had any problems other than they get pretty heavy when wet, but what boot doesn't.

----------


## Shaneo

got me a pair of gri sport boots for stalking otherwise just me gumboots

----------


## SiB

Red Setters - just start them with generous amount of the sno-????? leather treatment and they're like gloves very quickly and nicely flexible. Good grip on wet or dry. for weight I was happy with my Kathmandu hikers, but they quickly rotted out on the suede 'fold', and the (vibram) soles were very slippery.

I always replace any boot's innersole with a quality gel-type innersole - have never had blisters underneath - usually toenails too long can be the problem area.

Interestingly my 1st pair of red setters separated from their sole after 2 trips - sent them back to manufacturer, who replaced no questions asked. replacement pair have done me 12 months+ and am confident they'll be good for a year or 2 more.

Good socks with gel innersole is the trick in my book.

I totally confess to having soft feet - even a gravel driveway in bare feet is an ordeal for me.

----------


## Lentil

> Have you got the old model or the new model?



You talking about the boots or the missus??

----------


## veitnamcam

The boots mate :Grin:  I have both, The first ones were lethal on wet rock. The new ones are good but not as compact.

----------


## Lentil

> The boots mate I have both, The first ones were lethal on wet rock. The new ones are good but not as compact.


Must be the old ones. My bloody son has renamed a few river "Swan River" after my ballet twirls. The best one started on one side of the stream, and after a drunken stumbling run, ended up back at the starting point, arse over kite.
Oh yeah - helluva funny!

----------


## HGM77

Lowa Rangers onto my 2nd pair , first pair lasted 2 months and the stitching came out and the randing all came off , 2nd pair have been alot better , still have loose randing tho , very comfortable boot tho . Used to use orizios hundred bucks a pair and they were brilliant , no1s bring them into the country anymore tho.

----------


## Pengy

Orizo boots here

Orizo Tramping Boots - Hunting and Outdoor Supplies

----------


## doinit

For a quick short dash off the road,Red Bands lol.For a longer stroll,Hi-Tec.Nothing flash needed.

----------


## Chris

Cabela's: Cabela's 400-Gram Full Draw Hunting Boots

These have been good on wet clay & rocks ,no more Torvel & Dean imitations

----------


## HGM77

> Orizo boots here
> 
> Orizo Tramping Boots - Hunting and Outdoor Supplies


They only have small sizes like size 8 , they ran out of all the good sizes years ago.

----------


## 260hunter

Le Sportiva Himalayas. They are great with a welted Vibram sole so that once you wear out the sole and not getting enough grip I just whip them down to the cobbler on Bewdley st, just off Barrington street and for $60 he replaces the sole. Hes a real good bugger too and is willing to listen to what you want.

The uppers have held together really well and after 6 years still look hardly used.

----------


## Bryan

These are my main hunting boots:  The North Face Jannu II GTX® Boot 

The North Face Official Store Deutschland: Jacken, Outdoor Bekleidung, Fleece, Westen und Ausrüstung

Bloody good in the southern alps and other steep country. Picked them up for a stellar price while living in Canada. Comparable to the Meindl's and Lowa's IMHO. I Love them.



My bush hunting boots are: Cabela's Gore-Tex All-Leather Trail Light Hikers



I have had these for years and they are fantastic over wet rocks and are very soft so good for feeling whats under you when going ninja in the bush. The stitching is starting to come apart in some places but the soles are still going strong and to say they are comfy is an understatement.



I have also owned a pair of Asolo Men's TPS 535 V Full Grain Leather Wide Boots:

Asolo Men's TPS 535 V Full Grain Leather Wide Boot - Men's Boots - Men's Footwear - Footwear - Bivouac Online Store

These have served me well over the last 10 years, they are no longer my main hunting boot as the soles are stuffed from Tahr hunting, but I still pull them out occasionally and are a handy back-up pair for extended 4WD/Fly-in trips.

----------


## TheJanitar

Yep, reviving an old thead here... but dont want to start a new one unecessarily...

What is the recommended boot/shoe for north island hunting? Just by looking at the topo maps i can tell creek crossings are gonna play a major part in where ill be hunting. So im thinking probably the worst thing i can do is buy a pair of fancy waterproof boots as there will be no means of escape for the water, so the boots will stay wet... Ive never had any problems with spraining ankles so just regular hiking shoes also come into play.. (silly idea?)

But the best of both worlds would probably be a boot thats non waterproof canvas or something? have heard a couple of guys recommending Bullers and they look great (punch in some holes for water to run out) but i have wide feet and have heard they run narrow.

any recommendations?

cheers

----------


## Biggun708

> Yep, reviving an old thead here... but dont want to start a new one unecessarily...
> 
> What is the recommended boot/shoe for north island hunting? Just by looking at the topo maps i can tell creek crossings are gonna play a major part in where ill be hunting. So im thinking probably the worst thing i can do is buy a pair of fancy waterproof boots as there will be no means of escape for the water, so the boots will stay wet... Ive never had any problems with spraining ankles so just regular hiking shoes also come into play.. (silly idea?)
> 
> But the best of both worlds would probably be a boot thats non waterproof canvas or something? have heard a couple of guys recommending Bullers and they look great (punch in some holes for water to run out) but i have wide feet and have heard they run narrow.
> 
> any recommendations?
> 
> cheers


Bullers are wide as... My feet are like real wide... Bullers work in Te Urewera...due to the amount of river/creek work involved, you've always got wet feet... Not so great in other parts of the country though..

----------


## TheJanitar

> Bullers are wide as... My feet are like real wide... Bullers work in Te Urewera...due to the amount of river/creek work involved, you've always got wet feet... Not so great in other parts of the country though..


oh wow okay thats good then! i saw a video on youtube with a guy comparing them to others and he said theyre "nice and narrow so they hug your feet'. that kinda scared me off, but i mean if theyre wide enough then im all for it. Will have to find a place in auckland that stocks them though so i can try em on.. did you make a couple of holes in yours to let water out?

----------


## Shearer

I have a pair of these. Good light weight flexible boot that drains very quickly. Cold in winter though.
Merrell Moab Ventilator Mid Hiking Boots (For Men) - Save 36%

----------


## gonetropo

paraflex code 5, no longer made but they still make great boots here in christchurch. bloody good value for money too. the wife uses one of the new leather/fabric ones and loves them

Home - Paraflex

----------


## TheJanitar

> I have a pair of these. Good light weight flexible boot that drains very quickly. Cold in winter though.
> Merrell Moab Ventilator Mid Hiking Boots (For Men) - Save 36%


Those look perfect!! Seems like most nz stores dont stock them anymore.. a shame. But yea something like that, which will dry quickly will be ideal!

----------


## Shearer

> Those look perfect!! Seems like most nz stores dont stock them anymore.. a shame. But yea something like that, which will dry quickly will be ideal!


Depending on your size, there are some on Trade Me going cheap.
Trade Me Fashion

----------


## Dougie

> paraflex code 5, no longer made but they still make great boots here in christchurch. bloody good value for money too. the wife uses one of the new leather/fabric ones and loves them
> 
> Home - Paraflex


I had these for about four years and loved them. 

Then got into my Stoney Creek Greywackes which I have had for over two years. I don't think I could ever go back to a boot that doesn't have hooks on the upper for laces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TheJanitar

Has anyone hunted with shoes? I understand the need for boots for alpine hunting and snow etc.. I've done some big tramps in shoes and have never had a problem but it wasn't with a big backpack.. Something like Salomon hiking shoes? Seems like they'll dry out fast anyway which is attractive. I'm worried about support but yea, have always hiked in trail runners.. So feel like I should be okay.

----------


## Carpe Diem

Use (3)

 Grisport Aoraki's - Highcut is good for the KM's tracks and mucky shite, Good bouldery stuff for ankles or mucky shite - but Useless tread on farms, tussock and grass going downhill good in scree and staying clear of Spaniard.

My Goto's are my Salomon (mid cut - GTX that has lasted 8 years but on last legs also)good all rounders and those with heel spur or sore archilles @Maca49) they did come out in a softer rubber variant - If the one in the shops tread looks shiny rather than dull - its a no go give it a scrape first on the floor to see its not a coating of some silicone spray or such crap - yep they do actually do that...

Final pair are my inov8 that are my quiet shoes and anything dodgy shoes e.g sheer slopes, creek bouldering, climbing shoes, round camp shoes Lite and small enuf that usually thrown into the top flap of my pack if not feeling comfortable traversing in the GRI's has rock climbing style sticky rubber bases or did have. they are completely awesome on everything long tread like soccer boots for muck, rocks, grass, whatever you can throw at them really.

Nearest I saw to these models have changed and prob got better are these...
https://inov-8.co.nz/collections/men...ts/x-talon-225



Mine are dead but took 6 years to smash'em to pieces now last walk out had to rip off the flapping rubber sole bugger it. I'll take a shot for you - these things took abuse and said fark you! I even cut the lawns in them every weekend and we are on a ridge line where yes I push the mower.

Used by a likes of longest day and multisport rogaine runners.

----------


## Shearer

Only real issue with shoes is stuff getting into the top of them. Short gaiters will fix that though.

----------


## Biggun708

> oh wow okay thats good then! i saw a video on youtube with a guy comparing them to others and he said theyre "nice and narrow so they hug your feet'. that kinda scared me off, but i mean if theyre wide enough then im all for it. Will have to find a place in auckland that stocks them though so i can try em on.. did you make a couple of holes in yours to let water out?


 I don't put holes in mine... Holes let water in when you're going through puddles... Heaps of guys do though..

----------


## TheJanitar

> Only real issue with shoes is stuff getting into the top of them. Short gaiters will fix that though.


yea some gaiters or some form of tape/bandage. Am i right in saying u can bandage up your ankles for support as well? basically making normal shoes superior IMO. somehting that can act as a gaiter/support for ankles would be pretty awesome

----------


## TheJanitar

> I don't put holes in mine... Holes let water in when you're going through puddles... Heaps of guys do though..


Yea thats true haha, so just chuck the water out after every creek crossing?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Yea thats true haha, so just chuck the water out after every creek crossing?


Get VC to make you some pontoon boots so you can walk on water.

----------


## Biggun708

> Yea thats true haha, so just chuck the water out after every creek crossing?


Nah it just pumps out as you walk... Shoes are a pain in the are when you in and out of rivers.. They fill up with gravel..

----------


## Dougie

I can't even manage walking the dogs up the peak in anything but boots. Thinking about carrying weight and wearing sneakers (can't even remember last wearing sneakers, it's boots or jandals or nothing) gives me the heebie geebies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Asc84

Use to creep about in touch rugby shoes with gaiters, plenty of grip. Ankles are abit buggered now so boots for me

----------


## TheJanitar

Alright boots it is! Thanks guys  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Carpe Diem

[QUOTE=Dougie;592392]I can't even manage walking the dogs up the peak in anything but boots. Thinking about carrying weight and wearing sneakers (can't even remember last wearing sneakers, it's boots or jandals or nothing) gives me the heebie geebies. 

Meh - Dougie the innov8's are 225g - I Mean that's 1 meal of weight worth in a pack ... for similar bulk as your jandals / croc's and it gives you a fark load of options just sayin to me its justifiable but at 100 kegs I don't care about the additional weight.

#justsayin

----------


## Dougie

[QUOTE=Carpe Diem;592463]


> I can't even manage walking the dogs up the peak in anything but boots. Thinking about carrying weight and wearing sneakers (can't even remember last wearing sneakers, it's boots or jandals or nothing) gives me the heebie geebies. 
> 
> Meh - Dougie the innov8's are 225g - I Mean that's 1 meal of weight worth in a pack ... for similar bulk as your jandals / croc's and it gives you a fark load of options just sayin to me its justifiable but at 100 kegs I don't care about the additional weight.
> 
> #justsayin


You've lost me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

Oh! Did you think I meant carrying the weight of sneakers inside my pack? 

What I meant was WEARING sneakers while carrying a weighty pack, the stress that would be on unsupported ankles due to the sneakers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Carpe Diem

Dougie - Hey all I'm saying is its good to have options. Whether carrying in over boulders or climbing through all kinds of slippery shite where you know a pair of your norm trail walking calf boots are going to not grip as well those your wearing or day trips from base camps up vertical shite. I know what I'll have on my feet... and even though they're only sport shoes not slipping or falling rather than then needing ankle protection is the key at that instant.

All I'm advocating is a horses for courses approach whilst one of those options is light and not taking up much room. They're a damn good go to more often than not when you can reach out dead in front of you and there's when you are climbing. I say climbing because its no longer a hike...

----------


## WillB

I knew you meant that Dougie

----------


## northdude

got a pair of merral hiking boots but dug the old lace up red bands out for the last hunt for a change and they went surprisingly well

----------


## hotsoup

Currently cycling between Lowa Tibets & Scarpa SLs(thrashed). I also use a pair of slipon rock shoes that I got from the warehouse for around camp, they weigh like 150grams or less. Ideal.

----------


## Gibo

I just use bare feet

----------


## MSL

Those are tiger feet muppet, bears have far bigger claws

----------


## Gibo

cnut

----------


## Shearer

Horses for courses. High altitude winter through to low altitude summer.

----------


## Gibo

I don't see any horses?

----------


## Shearer

> I don't see any horses?


You're in one of those moods aren't you @Gibo.

----------


## Biggun708

> You're in one of those moods aren't you @Gibo.


Obviously rainy day f-all else to do   know the feeling...

----------


## Gibo

Im waiting for a plane , bored to shit  :Grin:

----------


## Double Shot

My go to are Lowa Z-8S GTX, work a treat for me...

----------


## Nick-D

I personally feel that you don't need big ass high-top boots for ankle support carrying a pack ect. They are for toeing in on big alpine steep shit or sidling also on said steep shit. I had a pair of big all terrain boots but never wore them, the lighter boots are just way more comfortable. Part of my gym routine includes strengthening and working my feet and ankles, something I think a lot of people neglect. You don't need extra strapping or anything unless you already have an issue or atrophy in the ankle or foot area.

For NI bush most hiking style mids will be sweet. I use an 'Approach' (Salewa Firetail) style boot which are a cross between a hiking boot and a climbing shoe, they have a bit of support but are still nimble and soft enough for sneaky pete'in.
The Solomon GTX's are popular as well.

If you allready have trail runners, nothing to stop you using those, plenty of people hike in them

----------


## Spanners

My mains are GriSport Kaikoras. I got the 1st demo pair that came into the country years ago and are still going. 
With the old style Stoney Creek Gaiters with elasticated mid and top I can wade knee deep for about 10sec and be bone dry. Any longer and just get damp on tops of boots. 
If it's a major crossing and have to help the old boy across then take them off
I don't do wet boots
They arnt a light boot but it's the 1st set of tall boots I've ever had and will never go back. Something to be said for support. 
I'm in the US now and going to look and some of the Meindl ultralight talls. 
BTW the Under Armor Brow Tine are an epic pair of light weight boots. Cheap, mid+, light and super comfy 
Cabellas have a exclusive version that's leather upper instead of syn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

I wear asic gels nearly everywhere. They're a pain in the ass gravel/ pumice, shit on the socks etc but they're light and comfortable. 70% of that is in pine forests though. I take sneakers everywhere. 
Kaikouras are awesome best I've had but old man tried them on so they're now claimed, so I've recently acquired some Lowa Z-8S also and I think they're maybe slightly better quality than the Kaikoura and for $350 2nd hand a very good buy. Both highly recommended by me as NI boots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

Just get some red bands ow no point spending the big bucks until you no they need spent I spend 90% of my hunting in them if you wanna swank them up a little you could put some little lamb skin insteps inside ..not that I do that ! but if there good enough for arawata bill there good enough for me  :Psmiley:

----------


## TheJanitar

mixed reports i see.. It would really be so much easier if you fellas just all shared the same opinions but the sharp contrast between them all is amazing!  :Thumbsup:  

Nah in all seriousness i appreciate everyones advice and input. Will see what i can get my hands on when i go shoe shopping and will probably just decide on the spot. Have heard good things about the navigator south mens hiking boots from the warehouse haha https://www.thewarehouse.co.nz/p/nav.../R1974711.html so might just get them and thrash em until they give up. then by that time, i have hopefully made up my mind about what will be the best buy. bet they arent waterproof either so water will drain quickly  :Grin:  Dont want to rush into some expensive boots/shoes when i havent even been out there to see what it will be like with a heavy pack etc.. 

cheers

----------


## Gibo

If it was me id get some gri sport hikers

----------


## stretch

I have size US14 hooves, so I wear trail-running shoes. No one stocks boots in my size, but I'm not prepared to pay NZ retail prices anyway.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## stretch

> I recently bought a pair of Stoney River Hikers from Taranaki Rubber Company. They are a lined rubber boot, simmilar to a snow/pac type boot. They are light and comfortable. I havent had them wet yet but being lined I imagine they will take a bit of drying. At about $110 delivered they seem pretty good value. Their sizes are quite big so if you try a pair I would suggest going for a size down from what you normally wear.







> I also recently bought a pair of those boots from Taranaki Rubber Company and they are fucken light. And being fully lined on the inside they are warm and comfortable. Yet to see how long they last.


How are the Taranaki Rubber Company Hiker boots holding up? Tempted to try them, or the Bullers.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> How are the Taranaki Rubber Company Hiker boots holding up? Tempted to try them, or the Bullers.


The Taranaki's are long gone. Just a boot, nothing outstanding. Bullers are a better bet. They are a bit abrasive when they are new but soften up with wearing. Cut the folds out of either side of the tongue.
Bullers are a good boot for wet conditions. They keep their shape when wet, unlike some leather boots. Ashleys are ok but aren't as firm around the heel/back of calf region.

----------


## Tahr

> mixed reports i see.. It would really be so much easier if you fellas just all shared the same opinions but the sharp contrast between them all is amazing!  
> 
> Nah in all seriousness i appreciate everyones advice and input. Will see what i can get my hands on when i go shoe shopping and will probably just decide on the spot. Have heard good things about the navigator south mens hiking boots from the warehouse haha https://www.thewarehouse.co.nz/p/nav.../R1974711.html so might just get them and thrash em until they give up. then by that time, i have hopefully made up my mind about what will be the best buy. bet they arent waterproof either so water will drain quickly  Dont want to rush into some expensive boots/shoes when i havent even been out there to see what it will be like with a heavy pack etc.. 
> 
> cheers


You will spend the rest of your life using your feet so its worth while looking after them.

I'm not brand new, and have done a few miles hunting for a living and recreation all of my life.  And farming.

The worst long term effect on your feet is anything made entirely of rubber, especially in the summer - its like having your feet in a sauna all day. Red Bands and Bullers buggered my feet - a good dose of arthritis in them now. And the extra disadvantage is that they give the top of your foot no protection from impacts (especially if you work with stock a lot).

The other thing is having a sole that is thick enough and stiff enough to protect your feet from impacts, but it depends on your load and the terrain. Horses for courses.

I use good cross-trail shoes for paddock and easy/bush hunting (Salamon), and Meindal type leather boots for Tahr and more rugged country.

MY opinion is that the Warehouse ones you linked may not be ideal, but still better than Bullers.

----------


## Biggun708

> You will spend the rest of your life using your feet so its worth while looking after them.
> 
> I'm not brand new, and have done a few miles hunting for a living and recreation all of my life.  And farming.
> 
> The worst long term effect on your feet is anything made entirely of rubber, especially in the summer - its like having your feet in a sauna all day. Red Bands and Bullers buggered my feet - a good dose of arthritis in them now. And the extra disadvantage is that they give the top of your foot no protection from impacts (especially if you work with stock a lot).
> 
> The other thing is having a sole that is thick enough and stiff enough to protect your feet from impacts, but it depends on your load and the terrain. Horses for courses.
> 
> I use good cross-trail shoes for paddock and easy/bush hunting (Salamon), and Meindal type leather boots for Tahr and more rugged country.
> ...


Horse's for courses.. Hunted Te Urewera much Tahr??? Warehouse boots wouldn't last  more than a couple of trips. IMO... Water and gravel is a hard combination..

----------


## TheJanitar

> Horse's for courses.. Hunted Te Urewera much Tahr??? Warehouse boots wouldn't last  more than a couple of trips. IMO... Water and gravel is a hard combination..


Yea I agree, but I'm afraid of spending 300+ on boots and then not having them last more than a couple of trips as I'm assuming the te ureweras are pretty wet and muddy? I don't mind paying under $50 for a pair of boots and then having them crap out on me after he 4th or 5th hunt  :Grin:  worth it imo. Im thinking it may be a good idea to just get them to be able to get out there doing it for cheap at first, and then after they give up on me, I'll have a better idea of what Ill need.

----------


## Lewy_louie

HAIX K2, awesome footwear!

----------


## Smiddy

HAIX K2 and lowa z8s the lowas feel more soft to walk on but the HAIX offer more protection........
After running down a scree a few weeks back my z8s are full of gravel got its way in through the knackered stitching and now I can't get it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

I have tried a few of the higher priced boots (Lowa, Miendl, Scarpa, Gronell, Bestard, Hanwag, La Sportiva, Gri Sport, Stein) and have yet to have a pair last more than 2-3 years without something significant failing - whether that be soles coming off, lace eyelets pulling out, stitching breaking down, rands pulling/breaking down off, etc. I wear them everyday, but not everyday on the hill - but they do get looked after. A lot of the time I wear them just to and from the office, or cruisy days out in the field. But all of them get put through their paces eventually. I've also tried the odd cheaper boot, but wearing them everyday they really only last a few months.

Currently I'm using Hanwag Alaskas and Bestard Coto's for hunting, and find both of there boots very supportive and kind to my feet. Hanwags are better in the rough stuff, as they have much better grip. Both pairs are coming up two years old and the Hanwags have blown stitching out the back (fixable) and are no longer water tight, and the Bestards have lost the sole on both boots at least once - glued once by distributor and other time by me. Their soles are rooted and I'll get them replaced locally with something more suitable for hill work as the boot them selves are still in pretty good condition. As they are at the moment they're a death wish on the hill.

Some of the best boots for durability in my experience have been top end La Sportivas and the Gronells. The Sportivas are very stiff and mainly designed as alpine boots - which is fine for what I do. They can be hard to break in and hard on your feet after a big day. The Gronells I liked as they fit my foot like a glove and lasted really well. However they went up in price quickly after they gained popularity here in NZ. My scarpas were awesome on the hill and the boots themselves lasted well but the internals fell to bits quite prematurely. I had a pair replaced under warranty and the new pair lasted a bit longer but failed in the same way.

These days I really only spend around $450-500 for a pair of boots, and am inclined to import them as it is a shite load cheaper, and I've been let down enough times by NZ distributors to believe their 'after sales support' is an irrelevant argument. My recommendations for buying boots for regular hunting use would be stay away from cheaper brands, still stick with higher priced quality Eurupean brands. For the average hunter who's wearing these boots only a handful of times a year, they should last a few years if looked after. Buy the boots that feel most comfortable for your foot, and provide what you feel has the most support. Grip on the sole is very important too - grippy boots will make you a lot more confident on the hill and may save you from a slip. 

For evening hunts around the farm or forest I just use a pair of Ashleys, or my Quatros.

----------


## Hutch

I don't think I would trust any Warehouse boots. They may not last 1 trip. My son was off to Caving school with the scouts & the only thing we could find at short notice were $50 warehouse boots or flash ones from H & F. Came back after 4 days & had worn a hole in the toe of one boot. I considered taking them back but one of the dogs decided he liked the smell of Waitomo mud & had a chew on it.

----------


## Shearer

@JoshC. Interested to know what model your Scarpas were. I have owned a few pairs (currently have 5) and the only issue I have had was wearing a hole in the lining at the back of the heel on my oldest pair. Fixed with a piece of thin leather and Ados F2.
The most comfortable boots I have ever owned are some Zamberlans but the sole keeps peeling off. A real piss off as they are such nice boots.

----------


## JasonW

I think Bullers would be perfect if the sole had better traction, theyre pretty dangerous on greasy hillsides with seeps and springs making everything saturated, I find it impossible to kick into mud banks wearing them so climbing straight up isnt really an option, I have to now zig zag up digging the heels in. I got some lastrite boots on trademe Im breaking in and they went pretty well and I dont think the sole will be falling off any time soon. 

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

I've had a great run from La Sportiva, quite stiff ones for me as I generally do more tops/alpine stuff than bush stalking. Currently a pair of Karakoram, but had quite a few years in some Makalus before that - uppers still solid as when the soles had worn down.

Also have a pair of Scarpa Escape which are doing well too, not quite as solid/supportive as my Sportivas and don't fit my feet quite as well for confidence on steep edging etc so I mostly use them for the less steep stuff.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

I have similar experience as @JoshC with all major high-end brands over 20+ years. Now settled on HANWAG and have two different models in use. The Hanwag Alaska GTX are good for bush / farm hunting and were very comfortable right out of the box. Now four years old and the sole is showing sign of wear as expected. The GTX membrane (under the liner) is probably past its expiry date but that is acceptable because of the age and use. 

For alpine / tops hunting, I use a pair of Hanwag Sirius GTX which are a much stiffer "alpine boot' and you can use pneumatic crampons with these type of boots. These are only 6 months old and are noticably "beefier" than the Alaska GTX model.

Hanwag Sirius GTX Black - nz

In my experience with HANWAG, the sizing has been consistent between models.

----------


## Micky Duck

skellerup ashleys....enough said.

----------


## PerazziSC3

I'm now running hanwag tatras after losing my hanwag Alaska. 

The Alaska was a bloody good boot, but I'm preferring the tatra, slightly lighter and more flexible. 

Hanwag and lowa are brother. Hans Wagner and Lorenz Wagner or something like that. Hanwag are a bit cheaper

----------


## Boaraxa

> I'm now running hanwag tatras after losing my hanwag Alaska. 
> 
> The Alaska was a bloody good boot, but I'm preferring the tatra, slightly lighter and more flexible. 
> 
> Hanwag and lowa are brother. Hans Wagner and Lorenz Wagner or something like that. Hanwag are a bit cheaper


Sadly there is no dislike button

----------


## kimjon

> skellerup ashleys....enough said.


Is there any other boot?

----------


## Biggun708

> Is there any other boot?


Yes....skellerup bullers...

----------


## BruceY

Hi Guys..just latched on to this thread...KJ had all the same doubts and issues, last boots were Skellerups given me by Skellerup to test drive and were pretty good until the steel sole stiffener gave up the ghost...after some research I found the company 'Taranaki Rubber Co,' bought a pair for $110 plus freight I think total $122....oh what a great pair of boots comfortable, dry supportive....check out the website
Cheers

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I got these Danner Gila boots from the states. The first year I wore them I got the worse blisters ever, I tried heaps of different things but no joy then finally I replaced the inner sole with my own orthotics and they have been comfortable ever since. Sorry the boots are covered in deers blood but when they are clean they look pretty cool.

----------


## Sonicjoe

I've had mixed success over the years.  Currently chop and change between Meindl Eagle Pro GTX (so comfy and great grip) and Lowa Z-6S GTX (very slippery but love the short length).  Also have a new pair of Lowa Renegade GTX which seem very grippy, and some Meindl GP Police, which are heavy and not so grippy.  All comes down to what works for you though - love the Meindl Eagle Pro GTX though!!

----------


## 25/08IMP

> I've had mixed success over the years.  Currently chop and change between Meindl Eagle Pro GTX (so comfy and great grip) and Lowa Z-6S GTX (very slippery but love the short length).  Also have a new pair of Lowa Renegade GTX which seem very grippy, and some Meindl GP Police, which are heavy and not so grippy.  All comes down to what works for you though - love the Meindl Eagle Pro GTX though!!


It's funny that you should say the Z-6 are slippery as both myself and my son have them and spent more time this roar trying to stay standing up.
They are bloody nice to wear but bloody slippery Lowa have had a few complaints about them from what I here.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Sonicjoe

> It's funny that you should say the Z-6 are slippery as both myself and my son have them and spent more time this roar trying to stay standing up.
> They are bloody nice to wear but bloody slippery Lowa have had a few complaints about them from what I here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Yeah, I really wouldn't recommend them.  I'm yet to find a surface they have any grip on!

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah, I really wouldn't recommend them.  I'm yet to find a surface they have any grip on!


Carpet?

----------


## Gibo

Post # 46 on here made me piss my pants  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sonicjoe

> Carpet?


Even that is questionable...nearly ass up all the time inside at work wearing them. Lino and concrete are definite no go zones haha

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

La Sportiva Karakorum, great boots, light (ish), really comfortable, good support, great grip on all sorts of surfaces, only thing they dont do well is stay in one bloody piece! have had the rand repaired after damn near every trip away as it seems to like falling away from the boot.

----------


## time out

Bryan Ritchie seems to know his way around the bush - I have been watching his videos and they are really interesting 
He is an Ashley man - but clips on Cyprus 6 crampons for real traction 
I have seen other stuff on Google where Guys are using Ashleys and clipping on Kovea in-step crampons 
I tried to find both Cyprus 6 and Kovea crampons yesterday round Tauranga - but the Kovea ones at H&F didnt have ratchet tie downs so I didnt do it 
I am just getting to the end of a pair of AKU boots - bought them about six years back from a Ham retailer that was shutting down - lovely comfortable boots with good open tread - but the front sole came off after a year or so and the retailer had gone - took them to a boot repair man in Tauranga - $80 to glue them together again - came off a few months later - back to the repair man - he said he would try again and just keep bringing them back if they failed - well they started coming off again about a month back - I didnt ask him to fix them again but he said try some Shoe Goo - $10 - bloody amazing stuff and they seem to be holding together again for the last four trips - but it doesnt look nice - I will keep them going until they rip apart then try some new ones 
I tried Ashleys yesterday at Farmlands - but they are bastard things to get in and out of and seemed to have little ankle support so I didnt do it 
I went over to Hamilton a week or so back to check out a real good boot shop - Trek N Travel - I like the look of Vasque Eriksson - but they were half a size too big or small and didnt have the size 10 that I needed - so will have to go back some time - I want an open clunky tread pattern that wont fill up with mud and become slippery
I am going to try some crampons under my old boots as the tread is worn down - the bush tracks I use while trapping are very slippery at present and I am sick of sliding off roots - I used to love tricounis while meat hunting - so clip on steel crampons seems like a good idea at present 
Check out the GoneBush man - Bryan Ritchie - https://gonebush.org/videos/gear-and...ll-conditions/

----------


## 223nut

For extra traction go for Kahtoola microspikes use them most days I'm skiing, perfect for ice in the carpark. Have heard someone got a set through aliexpress, no doubt cheaper than the ones I got from h&f

----------


## ROKTOY

> For extra traction go for Kahtoola microspikes use them most days I'm skiing, perfect for ice in the carpark. Have heard someone got a set through aliexpress, no doubt cheaper than the ones I got from h&f


I got a set from Aliexpress, Good as gold in snow mud and ice, but not over any gravel or rocks, the chain links aren't welded and get damaged and open up, I lost a few links last time out as I left the snow and hit the gravelled tracks. easy fix with new chain, but probably better in the long run to spend the $100 on microspikes if the chains are better. Otherwise the Aliexpress ones are good.

----------


## 223nut

> I got a set from Aliexpress, Good as gold in snow mud and ice, but not over any gravel or rocks, the chain links aren't welded and get damaged and open up, I lost a few links last time out as I left the snow and hit the gravelled tracks. easy fix with new chain, but probably better in the long run to spend the $100 on microspikes if the chains are better. Otherwise the Aliexpress ones are good.


Have used mine of gravel a few times, haven't inspected the links but they all seem to be there so you are probably right.

Even run down a gravel road with 2feet of snow on it and didn't have them fall off, fully expected them to. Have used them on my Lowa Tibet's and rangers

----------


## 7mmwsm

Not my hunting boots, but there have been some comments about Triconis. 
Wore these cutting scrub way back.

----------


## GravelBen

> La Sportiva Karakorum, great boots, light (ish), really comfortable, good support, great grip on all sorts of surfaces, only thing they dont do well is stay in one bloody piece! have had the rand repaired after damn near every trip away as it seems to like falling away from the boot.


Got some of those too, they are good eh. Mine haven't had any falling apart problems (and neither did the LS Makalus I had for years before them). Soles on the Karakorum are wearing down a bit faster than the Makalus did, must be softer rubber I guess.

----------


## Bonecrusher

For most South Islanders bare feet it is at least there quiet

----------


## freelancer

Anyone use something like this? I was thinking they would be good for walking rivers and creeks in places like the Ureweras where there is a lot of river travelling.

----------


## MSL

> Attachment 73860 Anyone use something like this? I was thinking they would be good for walking rivers and creeks in places like the Ureweras where there is a lot of river travelling.


Probably no better grip on river stones

----------


## 223nut

> Attachment 73860 Anyone use something like this? I was thinking they would be good for walking rivers and creeks in places like the Ureweras where there is a lot of river travelling.


Yep, use them when in the snow and ice and love them. No idea what they are like on rock. First impression was they would eep falling off but no issues there, have heard the cheaper ones the links underneath pull apart when falling on gravel, had a look at kine and they aren't welded but don't seem to be separating.

Looking at the photo a second time mine are a bit different, they have spikes on the bottom like crampons, Kahtoola microspikes

----------


## homebrew.357

Well I don`t go hunting to far in the bush but I made the mistake of buying ,"Made in china" boots, need I say more. Called " Evolve" , Hydrafuse, just so you know what not to get. Only been on three hunts and the sole heels starting squeaking, the dam things are hollow, so pumped in some silicon rubber and now they are falling  off!, have to see if I Can find some good glue.

----------


## huglife

i rock lowa ranger III which I have broken a hook off hummmmmmph.
Because I'm pretty good at standing on sticks and shit I've been thinking about getting some hardcore ankle braces and wearing some wetsuit booties under them until it's warm enough to just bare foot it under them... something like the link below. Anybody tried that way of rolling?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kuan...c-4c6854c6a9f8

----------


## gonetropo

just buy a pair of paraflex boots, (no i dont work for them) but nz made, tougher than helen clarks knickers and made to last

----------


## H&K MAN

Nebraska pros for pack work. And bullers for sneaky bush hunting.

----------


## Scouser

Meindl Bhutan, easily the best boots i have ever worn, and im a fossil (60)...... :O O:

----------


## P38

My old man would wear sock in the summer, while bush stalking.

His reasoning was the same .... Quieter.

Cheers
Pete

----------

